# Avast keeps going off on Google Chrome.



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Fresh install of Windows 8, and after uninstall and reinstall, it keeps bringing this up:

108.59.10.141/cen?ag


from Avast:

avast! | Security Center



I dont know what this is and where its coming from, even with no extensions or addons it will pop up multiple times and sometimes just once, very sporadic and I dont know whats causing it.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Real Bullet :wave:

Follow the NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum and make a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum

The Security Team will get the job done for you.


----------

